# Robin Gibb ist tot



## DER SCHWERE (21 Mai 2012)

Bee-Gees-Sänger

 Robin Gibb ist tot




​





Berühmt und beliebt wurden er und seine Brüder durch lebensfrohe Disco-Platten wie "Saturday Night Fever" - privat war er ein grüblerischer, oft unglücklicher Mensch. Nun ist Robin Gibb, einer der drei Bee Gees, im Alter von 62 Jahren gestorben. Er erlag einem schweren Krebsleiden. 



Er führte ein Leben für die Musik und mit der Musik - bis zum Schluss. Robin Gibb, Sänger der britischen Popband Bee Gees, Songschreiber und Komponist, ist tot. Im Alter von 62 Jahren erlag er am Sonntag seinem schweren Krebsleiden in einem Londoner Krankenhaus. Zuletzt hatte ihn eine Lungenentzündung im Kampf gegen mehrere Tumore zusätzlich geschwächt.

Erst wenige Wochen vor seinem Tod hatte sich Robin Gibb noch selbst ein musikalisches Denkmal gesetzt. Mit seinem ersten Werk auf dem ungewohnten Feld der Klassik schuf er gemeinsam mit seinem Sohn Robin-John, 29, ein Requiem in Erinnerung an die Opfer des Untergangs der "Titanic" vor 100 Jahren. Das Werk wurde am 10. April in London uraufgeführt. Robin Gibb, der eigentlich selbst auftreten und eines der zwölf Stücke singen wollte, lag da schon im Krankenhaus.

Gibb wurde 1949 auf der Isle of Man geboren - als Sohn eines Schlagzeugers. Neun Jahre später wanderte die Familie nach Australien aus. Gemeinsam mit seinen Brüdern Maurice und Barry gründete Robin dort die Brothers Gibb, die es in ihrer neuen Heimat schon Anfang der Sechziger zu Teenie-Star-Ruhm brachten. Als Bee Gees wurden sie dann - nach der Rückkehr nach Großbritannien Mitte der Sechziger - auch Weltstars. Mit Songs wie "Stayin' Alive" oder "Saturday Night Fever" wurde die Band unvergesslich. Von den Bee Gees ist nun nur noch Barry am Leben. Maurice, Robin Gibbs Zwillingsbruder, starb 2003 an einer Darmerkrankung.


Die Formation hatte in ihren besten Disco-Zeiten riesige Publikumserfolge erzielt. 200 Millionen Platten wurden verkauft, 60 Hits brachten sie in die Charts - auch dank des gewieften Produzenten Arif Mardin. Nach dem Auseinanderbrechen der Gruppe machte Robin Gibb als Solokünstler und Songschreiber weiter. Er veröffentlichte mehrere Alben und wurde sogar Ehrendoktor an der Universität Manchester. An die Glanzzeiten des leicht schnulzigen Disco-Trios mit dem unverwechselbaren Sound der Siebziger konnte er aber nicht mehr anknüpfen.

"Ich weiß nicht, was Glück ist"

Das Privatleben des hageren Mannes mit der blau schimmernden Nickelbrille war eine Berg- und Talfahrt. Gibb hat vier Kinder von drei Frauen. Drogenprobleme begleiteten ihn in seiner frühen Phase, Frauengeschichten später. Mit seiner zweiten Frau Dwina führte der erklärte Frauenheld über Jahrzehnte eine offene "Hippie"-Beziehung. Als sich jedoch 2009 ein uneheliches Kind mit seiner damals 33 Jahre alten Haushälterin ankündigte, ging auch diese Ehe in die Brüche.

In seinen letzten beiden Jahren machte Gibb der Krebs zu schaffen. Mehrere Operationen und Chemotherapien folgten aufeinander. Noch im Februar 2012, als er im Londoner Palladium seinen letzten öffentlichen Auftritt als Musiker absolvierte, glaubte Robin Gibb selbst, er habe die Krankheit überwunden. "Die Genesung ist spektakulär", sagte er, selbst die Ärzte könnten es kaum glauben.

Als älter werdender Mann wurde der frühere Gute-Laune-Musiker nachdenklich. "Egal, wie erfolgreich man ist und wie viel Geld man macht, am Ende des Tages ist man immer allein", sagte der mehrfache Millionär einmal in einem Interview. Später ging er sogar noch weiter: "Ich weiß nicht, was Glück ist", sagte der Mann, der neben Maurice auch seinen Bruder Andy früh verloren hatte. Andy, der nicht zu den Bee Gees gehörte, war schon im Alter von 30 Jahren an einem Herzinfarkt auf der Bühne gestorben.

Quelle: Spiegel Online​


----------



## Q (21 Mai 2012)

> "Egal, wie erfolgreich man ist und wie viel Geld man macht, am Ende des Tages ist man immer allein"



so sieht es dann aus... Er hat tapfer gekämpft. *Requiescat in pace!*


----------



## tommie3 (21 Mai 2012)

R.i.p


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2012)

Der Dritten innerhalb weniger Tage!  

R.I.P.


----------

